

Help save Paul and offer hope - shaneofalltrad
http://www.gofundme.com/ztmqc8

======
shaneofalltrad
We are getting close and the donations have given hope to an otherwise bleak
outlook on life for him and his wife. If not donating, please at least help
spread the word and maybe help them understand the treatments for Chordoma.

